# Prayers for my Brother...........



## Gasbag (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a call yesterday that my 30 year old brother has testicular cancer for the second time.  They removed the first one about 8 years ago, and will have to remove this one as well.  Surgery is next Friday.  Please pray everything goes well and the cancer has not spread.  Precautions were taken the first time to limit the spreading by removing most of his lymph nodes, but he gets a CT scan to make sure nothing has spread.

Thanks guys,
Gasbag


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your brother, prayers sent for a successful operation.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 24, 2012)

our prayers for a great success for him


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## love the woods (Aug 24, 2012)

prayers sent for your brother, and the rest of his family.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 25, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 25, 2012)

Praying for his speedy recovery


----------



## Huntress (Aug 25, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 25, 2012)

Praying for a successful operation and quick healing...........


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 26, 2012)

Praying for his recovery.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------

